# Gentoo启动错误

## ljy520zhiyong

大家好，我用LiveDVD12.1安装完Gentoo之后，启动时出现登录界面，过一会儿就出现一个警告：Can not open ConsoleKit session.键盘和鼠标都没有反应。该如何解决？

----------

## heroxbd

对桌面系统不太熟。

用 liveDVD 安装的什么桌面系统？

切到终端，把 Xorg.log 贴一下看看

----------

